# adding some fluval stratum without removing fish?



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

At an inch deep I highly doubt you would ever have issues with that sand. The fluval stratum from what I understand doesnt add much to the equation for the plants. The monte carlo can root in the sand just fine and without anything to disturb it will do fine. You could add some more sand to get a little deeper and use a couple root tabs. 

Sounds like you have a setup that works fine, if the swords and wisteria can root in the sand you have I dont see changing it other then for looks. 

Thats just my opinion however. My baby tears or monte carlo or whatever it was did fine rooting in my PFS, and it did grow, just in my low tech tank it wasnt taking off and to be honest I didnt feel like doing the trim and plant thing to really get a carpet. They just grew very slow in my setup but the roots were good and relatively deep.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Agree 100% with @Quint, I don't think that's going to change your luck growing MC a whole lot. Growing carpets in low tech isn't easy. Or well, I should say is _very_ slow. Most plants grow upward towards the light in low light no CO2 tanks. I've had the best luck with microsword if you're okay with a monkey grass carpet. And I haven't used Fluval's brand, but do be aware that most aqua soils leech ammonia at first.


----------

